# Do you like math? Why or Why Not?



## TutorIndia (Mar 2, 2013)

Personally... I think that Math is cool but sometimes not because of all the lessons with complicated problems and formulas that I don't even understand... but the main reason why I don't like math is because of the teachers who aren't that understanding with students...


----------



## precious_chua (Jun 10, 2013)

mathematics is my least favorite subject in school.


----------



## marimar1990 (Jun 12, 2013)

*I love numbers*



precious_chua said:


> mathematics is my least favorite subject in school.


you kidding? math is totally cool. you don't have to be genius to like it


----------



## Todd (May 14, 2013)

TutorIndia said:


> Personally... I think that Math is cool but sometimes not because of all the lessons with complicated problems and formulas that I don't even understand... but the main reason why I don't like math is because of the teachers who aren't that understanding with students...


Hey you are from India and its founder of ZERO.So many great mathematician from there only.Don't know how the education system going on there,but need to focus in your study instead of your teacher.Try to get proper guideline from your friends and expert in mathematic and just explore your subject.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
www.australiaawards.ph


----------



## ashleigh (Sep 4, 2013)

Maths is awesome as long as you understand the concepts well.. It's fun when you see a question and can dig through your brain and find a concept you can use to solve it  BUT when you don't understand the concepts, it's very annoying hahaha


----------



## Zamaussie (Jan 16, 2012)

Having a good teacher when it comes to maths it does count. If you have a maths teacher who can't explain or make you understand the concepts it can be a very frustrating subject .........Otherwise I like Maths + Physics + Chemistry


----------

